# thinking of names.



## Dirtydmc (Jul 17, 2011)

[attachment=2770]


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jul 17, 2011)

_Poe,.. from Kung Fu Panda. The look on it's face and the pot belly reminded me of him _


----------



## Dirtydmc (Jul 17, 2011)

He has no white on his belly. Only on his tail. And he's super yellow/gold. Had him out today. My lady held him. He's so calm. He git a bath and loves being held. I can't wait for the Argentine.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jul 17, 2011)

_That's okay,.. it doesn't have to be black and white like the Panda. There are different things, people and meanings for the name Poe. Of course the most popular being Edgar Allen Poe.

I don't know if you remember The Legend of Zelda game but they have some formidable Poe characters. 

So there's more to it than just the Panda,.. just an option,.. or not _


----------



## kellen.watkins (Jul 17, 2011)

Scorpion like off of mortal combat? Cause he is black and yellow and perform a fatality move on crickets mice ect lol


----------



## Dirtydmc (Jul 17, 2011)

kellen.watkins said:


> Scorpion like off of mortal combat? Cause he is black and yellow and perform a fatality move on crickets mice ect lol



Awsome. Lol! I had a couple scorpians. Way too boring. I never saw them. They just hid. All day, all night. After two months of not even seeing them eat I gave them to my ladies brother.


----------



## Rhetoric (Jul 17, 2011)

It'll come to you! I changed Gurus name 2-3 times and Gary and Rango didn't really have names for the first couple months I had them.


----------



## Dirtydmc (Jul 17, 2011)

Dozer. Cuz he spent almost two days digging. Havnt seen him since this morning.


----------

